# Smith-Machine



## vortrit (Oct 22, 2006)

I know that for a majority of stuff I'd be better off staying away from the smith machine. But the thing is, the gym I go to is very limited on free weights. I do have free weights at home, and they do have a lot of dumbbells there, and a few other things. Personally, I've prefer training with free weights, and I've read topic after topic on "free weights vs. machines" but the question I am trying to ask is does anyone think that there is anything benificial I can be using a smith machine for?


----------



## PWGriffin (Oct 22, 2006)

nope

edit


maybe calf raises?  lol


You can use the bar as a way to do inverted rows or pull ups or push ups.


----------



## CowPimp (Oct 22, 2006)

I say the occasional usage doesn't hurt anything, but I still don't use them ever.


----------



## P-funk (Oct 22, 2006)

supine pull ups
bench throws

can't think of anything else.


----------



## AKIRA (Oct 22, 2006)

PWGriffin said:


> nope
> 
> edit
> 
> ...



I have used them with a block of wood religiously for calf raises.


----------



## vortrit (Oct 22, 2006)

Thanks. I've mostly been using it for standing calf raises. Sometimes I'll use it for shoulder presses, but I've moved most of those over to dumbells. Sometimes I'm bad about skipping my calfs though. I shouldn't be, but they are already huge. I mean compared to the rest of me. I don't know why but my calfs grow like weeds.


----------



## Tatyana (Oct 22, 2006)

Squats and lunges

x
x
x

T


----------



## PWGriffin (Oct 22, 2006)

Tatyana said:


> Squats and lunges
> 
> x
> x
> ...



I think the smith is terrible for both of those movements especially.


----------



## mike456 (Oct 22, 2006)

Tatyana said:


> Squats and lunges
> 
> x
> x
> ...


----------



## vortrit (Oct 22, 2006)

PWGriffin said:


> I think the smith is terrible for both of those movements especially.



Ditto. I'm currently using dumbells for both. I'd prefer the barbell for squats, but it's hard to do at home without a rack. My only other option is to figure out how to do them with an EZ Bar because that's the only bar they have at the gym.


----------



## CowPimp (Oct 22, 2006)

vortrit said:


> Ditto. I'm currently using dumbells for both. I'd prefer the barbell for squats, but it's hard to do at home without a rack. My only other option is to figure out how to do them with an EZ Bar because that's the only bar they have at the gym.



Option #3.  Find a gym that doesn't suck so bad, heh.


----------



## vortrit (Oct 22, 2006)

CowPimp said:


> Option #3.  Find a gym that doesn't suck so bad, heh.



I already have another gym membership. However, this one is open 24/7/365, and works with my schedule. I work nights, etc.

Not to mention the fact it's only 20 bucks a month.


----------



## CowPimp (Oct 22, 2006)

vortrit said:


> I already have another gym membership. However, this one is open 24/7/365, and works with my schedule. I work nights, etc.
> 
> Not to mention the fact it's only 20 bucks a month.



I was just joking anyway.  I know you picked this place for a reason.


----------



## CowPimp (Oct 22, 2006)

By the way, you can always do Bulgarian squats, split squats, 1leg RDLs, etc.  This way you can get some good overload without the need for huge weights, and dumbbells work perfectly.


----------



## PWGriffin (Oct 22, 2006)

CowPimp said:


> By the way, you can always do Bulgarian squats, split squats, 1leg RDLs, etc.  This way you can get some good overload without the need for huge weights, and dumbbells work perfectly.



yep, I did OL RDL's with 40lbs and it sucked!!

Anybody else almost fall over with the OL RDL's?  It's super embarrassing to lose your balance in a big ass gym!!  I can hear the bodybuilders now....

"heh, silly little man"


----------



## vortrit (Oct 22, 2006)

CowPimp said:


> By the way, you can always do Bulgarian squats, split squats, 1leg RDLs, etc.  This way you can get some good overload without the need for huge weights, and dumbbells work perfectly.



Thanks. That's the kind of info I was looking for. I'd prefer to stay away from it, but since it's there I might as well try to get some use out of it. 

The company I work with own hammer-strength and I can get benches, etc., dirt cheap, so I'm mainly using it also until I get my home gym completly set up.


----------



## mike456 (Oct 23, 2006)

vortrit said:


> Thanks. That's the kind of info I was looking for. I'd prefer to stay away from it, but since it's there I might as well try to get some use out of it.
> 
> The company I work with own hammer-strength and I can get benches, etc., dirt cheap, so I'm mainly using it also until I get my home gym completly set up.



he is not talking about doing those exercises using the smith machine!


----------



## GFR (Oct 23, 2006)

Shoulder shrugs
Calf work
Static holds


That's all I can think of


----------



## vortrit (Oct 23, 2006)

mike456 said:


> he is not talking about doing those exercises using the smith machine!



Right. Got it. Thanks.


----------



## fufu (Oct 23, 2006)

PWGriffin said:


> yep, I did OL RDL's with 40lbs and it sucked!!
> 
> Anybody else almost fall over with the OL RDL's?  It's super embarrassing to lose your balance in a big ass gym!!  I can hear the bodybuilders now....
> 
> "heh, silly little man"



Now and then I lose balance and kind of hobble around, but it is getting better. My right leg I can balance really well, but the left leg I have to concentrate alot. When I first started doing them I was skipping around on one foot for like 10 seconds, I did not want to let my other foot down!


----------



## Tatyana (Oct 23, 2006)

PWGriffin said:


> I think the smith is terrible for both of those movements especially.



please elaborate, I was planning on using the smith machine for these exercises while I am only training with one leg right now.

And the hack squat.

x
x
x

T


----------



## Above Existence (Oct 23, 2006)

I use the smith machine for fist-to-fist bench presses and 1-arm bench presses(hand in the middle of the bar)


----------



## PWGriffin (Oct 23, 2006)

Tatyana said:


> please elaborate, I was planning on using the smith machine for these exercises while I am only training with one leg right now.
> 
> And the hack squat.
> 
> ...



It's just not a very natural movement on a smith.  The body does not move in a straight line ever...period.  The smith machine is exactly that..a machine.  It removes core stabilization as well as the effort to stabilize the prime movers.  Let's take squats for example.  Core work? gone.  P-chain work? DRASTICALLY reduced.  So what does this mean?

Free Squats >>>> Smith Squats

Also

Free lunges >>>> Smith Lunges

In every instance you are doing more work and getting more done by using free weights as opposed to the Smith.  There is no reason to use the smith over free weights.  Some people say it is safer.  The word "safe" is a relative term.  The first time I hurt my back seriously it was on a smith machine...doing squats.  My back hasn't been right since.  I've had to take off countless weeks due to reoccuring back pain or pulled muscles.  But that's another story altogether.  

Are you working out one leg or two now?  You mentioned squats and hack squats as well...Can you do bilateral leg movements or is there a reason you mentioned one legged movements?

BB hack Squats are fucking cool, have you ever tried them?  They are hard!!

DB or BB lunges are great! Since you aren't using a machine you can do different variations 2.  Reverse lunges, walking lunges, cross body lunges, lateral lunges, dynamic lunges.  etc.  

Sorry for all that....but you did ask for me to elaborate!! lol


----------



## CowPimp (Oct 23, 2006)

PWGriffin said:


> yep, I did OL RDL's with 40lbs and it sucked!!
> 
> Anybody else almost fall over with the OL RDL's?  It's super embarrassing to lose your balance in a big ass gym!!  I can hear the bodybuilders now....
> 
> "heh, silly little man"



I'm pretty good at them now.  When I did them the first time I would start to tip to the side a little more here and there, but now I can rape these.


----------



## blueboy75 (Oct 24, 2006)

I actually dont mind the occasional incline bench press on a smith, particularly handy if im doing a drop set and on my own.


----------



## Tatyana (Oct 24, 2006)

PWGriffin said:


> It's just not a very natural movement on a smith.  The body does not move in a straight line ever...period.  The smith machine is exactly that..a machine.  It removes core stabilization as well as the effort to stabilize the prime movers.  Let's take squats for example.  Core work? gone.  P-chain work? DRASTICALLY reduced.  So what does this mean?
> 
> Free Squats >>>> Smith Squats
> 
> ...




I have a ruptured achilles so no weight on my left leg, otherwise I use BB and DBs.

So BB hack squats, not sure what you mean? 

Is that when you hold the bar in front? I thought they were called frog squats?

I also love this weird Alexander Pederoff exercise on the Smith Machine for delts.

x
x
x

T


----------



## Gazhole (Oct 24, 2006)

PWGriffin said:


> yep, I did OL RDL's with 40lbs and it sucked!!
> 
> Anybody else almost fall over with the OL RDL's? It's super embarrassing to lose your balance in a big ass gym!! I can hear the bodybuilders now....
> 
> "heh, silly little man"


 
I did them with a 50lb DB yesterday and im sure i got some looks when i occaisionally hopped and shuffled my way out of danger .

Killer exercise though, my hams are very tender thismorning. I did Bulgarian squats in that session too, which also rock.


----------



## LoadedBats (Oct 24, 2006)

Tatyana said:


> I have a ruptured achilles so no weight on my left leg, otherwise I use BB and DBs.
> 
> *So BB hack squats, not sure what you mean?*
> 
> ...





It's when you hold a barbell behind your back (Like you would when doing behind the back shrugs) and squat.  They're fuck-off hard.


----------



## PWGriffin (Oct 24, 2006)

LoadedBats said:


> It's when you hold a barbell behind your back (Like you would when doing behind the back shrugs) and squat.  They're fuck-off hard.



lol yep


----------



## CowPimp (Oct 24, 2006)

LoadedBats said:


> It's when you hold a barbell behind your back (Like you would when doing behind the back shrugs) and squat.  They're fuck-off hard.



I haven't done those in a while.  I used to do them sometimes when I had my limited equipment setup in my basement.  Good stuff.


----------



## LoadedBats (Oct 24, 2006)

When I did them, I had to put blocks or a ten lb. plate under my heels so I wouldn't be so off balance.  I love Old school exercises.


----------



## christo67 (Aug 7, 2012)

wow, your totaolly negative on the Smith, I like them for presses of any kind


----------



## chucky1 (Aug 7, 2012)

whoa this is an oldie 2006 lol...


----------



## Merkaba (Aug 7, 2012)

christo67 said:


> wow, your totaolly negative on the Smith, I like them for presses of any kind



Smith machine sucks...yes I'm following this dudes bumps to say the same shit cause I have nothing else to do at the moment....well now I do...I want some ritz and peanut butter and cherry coke....


----------



## jadean (Aug 8, 2012)

I like the smith for close grip bench when my shoulder tightens up on regular bench.


----------



## bjg (Aug 8, 2012)

i use the smith machine for front shoulder presses, sometimes inclined and declined bench, calf raises, and even squats.....but it has to be a very  smooth smith machine..the advantage????? here you go:
sometimes i use rubber bands on each side of the smith machine barbell in a way that on top of the weight i also work against the elastic rubber bands ( i use very elastic rubber bands with hooks...they are not hard but still they produce  a nice work out) ..very nice results


----------



## pieguy (Aug 8, 2012)

Why so much smith machine hate? It's not optimal for everything, but it has its uses. Off the top of my head, I remember seeing kevin williams, markus ruhl and gunter use a smith for guillotines, squats, front rows, etc. Great for warming up to or when stabilizer muscles you'd normally use are fatigued to a point you can no longer use free weights.


----------



## l69lou (Aug 8, 2012)

I love seated presses on the smith machine ! Not with a vertical but with an incline bench set to a VERY high angle. Great delt movement. As you get older (been in this 20 yrs) your joints just will not hold up to the stress of some of the free weight movements we all love. This is especially where the smith machine makes a great compromise.


----------



## ckcrown84 (Aug 10, 2012)

Smith machine is great for burning out shoulders.
Also love it for a close grip bench (half reps) working from the top so you can really destroy those triceps.


----------

